# Massey 154-4 Front End Loader



## Michael Anderson (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi, I am planning to add a front end loader to my Massey 154-4. I would like to plumb the hydraulics in without using the remotes (2 of them) that are fitted as standard. Has anyone done this before or have a 154 with a loader that can share a how the hydraulics were plumbed in? Does anyone have any photos of this?
Thanks for your help.
Michael


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

That is a Landini with a Perkins engine built for Massey. The hydraulic splitter you need to be able to connect directly to the loader valve without using your spools should be available through a McCormick dealer if your Massey dealer no longer has the unit.


----------

